# North Korea says it is ready for War with South Korea



## Altron (Feb 19, 2009)

> North Korea warns of war ahead of Clinton visit
> By Jon Herskovitz Jon Herskovitz – Wed Feb 18, 9:17 pm ET
> Secretary of State Hillary Clinton speaks to journalists after her meeting with Reuters – Secretary of State Hillary Clinton speaks to journalists after her meeting with Association of Southeast …
> 
> ...


http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090219/wl_nm/us_korea_north


----------



## Nigerian Prince (Feb 19, 2009)

Kimmy boi is just jerking the new dogs chain to see how far away he needs to stay to not get bit.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm all for it. 
If Iran is the troll of the world, North Korea is the attention whore.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2009)

Doesn't North Korea have like one launch pad and is in the process of building another one? If they ever do intend to attack South Korea, the United States can easily blow both facilities...or how many of the few there are to bits. I guess it doesn't matter...tis just another one of North Korea's hollow threats.


----------



## Munak (Feb 19, 2009)

Zerg rush coming at you.


----------



## Altron (Feb 19, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Doesn't North Korea have like one launch pad and is in the process of building another one? If they ever do intend to attack South Korea, the United States can easily blow both facilities...or how many of the few there are to bits. I guess it doesn't matter...tis just another one of North Korea's hollow threats.



South Korea can beat North Korea on its own in reality. The only advantage North Korea has is the fact that they outnumber South Korea, other than that small disadvantage the fact that South Korea has powerful US, and Russian Missile, tank, AFV, military technology , US Equipment/Supplies and several Anti-Ballistic Missile systems, South Korea is pretty set to take on North Korea.

The most damage that North Korea can inflict, is if North Korea surprises South Korea with a pre-emptive strike sometime at night or very very early in the morning. That is basically the only way they may have an advantage and inflict serious damage and the only real threat is North Korea's artillery focused on Seoul which is in range of that fire. Though even if South Korea does not admit it, it most likely has US Nuclear weapons stored in OSAN Air Base.

In before Megaharrison


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 19, 2009)

Maybe we can send them some more fertilizer and diesel oil


----------



## Tuanie (Feb 19, 2009)

thats a no no! 
no more war plz


----------



## Cirus (Feb 19, 2009)

If N. Korea starts up the war again. I don't think China will support them this time.


----------



## T4R0K (Feb 19, 2009)

Cirus said:


> If N. Korea starts up the war again. I don't think China will support them this time.



Moral support, yes. 

But they won't move a finger as Kim's regime will be pwned. I just expect they'll bitch for having US-South Korean troops actively shooting close to them.

There are a lot of elements indicating that the Chinese are tired of NK's tantrums.

But as many, I just call "attention whoring".


----------



## SharinganSasori (Feb 19, 2009)

what is it with Korea's fascination with dongs? Anybody notice that? They have a Typeofdong missile..the fuck.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Feb 19, 2009)

I would be scared of South Korea if i was them. One thing that South Korea has is a lot of is starcraft players....imagine if they get them to lead the army lol.


----------



## deceptive (Feb 19, 2009)

T4R0K said:


> Moral support, yes.
> 
> But they won't move a finger as Kim's regime will be pwned. I just expect they'll bitch for having US-South Korean troops actively shooting close to them.
> 
> ...



Best support there is. Nothing more uplifting then when your country is reduced to rubble while your biggest ally keeps telling you "it's gonna be okay, hang in there! We are behind you 100%!" and does nothing except watches the conflict on TV while eating popcorn.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 19, 2009)

China likes money. SK is far more valuable to them than NK.

And SK would summarily obliterate NK in a war.


----------



## Mael (Feb 19, 2009)

And once again, NK's government can go die in a fire of AIDS, from China.


----------



## Splintered (Feb 19, 2009)

lol "sea of fire"


> South Korea can beat North Korea on its own in reality.


This.  South Korea's military would be able to beat North Korean's.  It would, however, inflict a lot of damage, all things considered.  But in the end, they would get defeated.  Especially since South Korea has, you know, friends that would actually help them out in a war.  I doubt China would come to North Korea's aid if they actually decided to invade.

They talk a lot of shit all the time but never do anything.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 19, 2009)

I think SK are getting tired of NK's games. I'd say let them play chicken. With missiles.


----------



## Mael (Feb 19, 2009)

Splintered said:


> lol "sea of fire"
> 
> This.  South Korea's military would be able to beat North Korean's.  It would, however, inflict a lot of damage, all things considered.  But in the end, they would get defeated.  Especially since South Korea has, you know, friends that would actually help them out in a war.  I doubt China would come to North Korea's aid if they actually decided to invade.
> 
> They talk a lot of shit all the time but never do anything.



And honestly in the long run the US *and* China would prosper more from a unified Korea that's modeled like the South instead of shithole North.  China's all about making bank so why the hell not get invested in Seoul (which they already have started to btw)?


----------



## Tangible (Feb 19, 2009)

Lol

NK is really REALLY desperate. 

I'd love NK to attack and hit US forces. Nothing like war to dig you out of recession.

But like the article says, they just want attention. I don't even think they will start a skirmish with SK as the new SK president seems to not want to mess around with NK.

Is there any hate from N. Koreans to S. Koreans that would make a unified state extremely difficult? Like Sunni v. Shia?


----------



## Darklyre (Feb 19, 2009)

Tangible said:


> Lol
> 
> NK is really REALLY desperate.
> 
> ...



Yeah, there's Kim Jong Il vs. everyone with a brain.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 19, 2009)

I find Kimmy's proclamation to be pretty sad. 

As has already been said over and over, South Korean military can already handle the KPA on its own in a defensive war. Throw in the 30,000 strong American military presence and the North Koreans would be routed in any invasion. The South is superior in nearly every regard: from equipment to training to doctrine to international support. The numerical gap (1.1 million active personnel in NK vs. 680,000 active personnel in SK) is not as serious a matter as it would seem, as the defensive force in any engagement already has a massive advantage of the invaders, who in turn need a significant numerical superiority to overcome the defenders advantage.

The real problem however arises is that Seoul falls within range of roughly 7,000 North Korean Howitzers, MRLS', and SRBM's. The ROK-U.S. forces would certainly try to neutralize this threat through airpower and a rapid ground advance to push the KPA artillery out of range, but Seoul would suffer pretty badly before this could be accomplished.

Though realistically at the very worst I expect the North to repeat some of those fun little border infiltration raids we saw during the 1960's and 70's. They won't dare destroy themselves with full-scale war and this is mainly an attempt to pressure the South Korean populous into ousting President Bak so they can have another coward run the ROK. The type of strength Bak is showing represents an actual threat to the North Korean regime, while the sunshine policy simply allowed it to endure.


----------



## Oujisama (Feb 19, 2009)

Are they serious? Does the North really think they stand a chance against the South? I don't understand what's going through their heads. I say the South should just take this chance to kick their asses and unify the country. Its long over due already..


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 19, 2009)

if they can't get along, they should just leave each other alone 

now if only a certain opposing groups of people would try that...


----------



## Toby (Feb 19, 2009)

Sabre-rattling rhetoric. Who here remembers the treaty about the 38th parallel? That's right, you cross it, the US comes down on you. In comes the United States Pacific Air Forces. 

Let's just say that China has a vested interest in this not happening. Beijing will be quick to slap Kim on the wrists for this. In fact, they probably approved of the statement because they've agreed with Kim's military advisers that they will never go through with it. The stakes of the Pacific custodians simply overreaches DPR Korea's desire to stand in the sun. China is just letting the Obama Administration see the flaring teeth of a crazed dictator who they've tried and failed to contain during the Six-Party Talks. While the Second Statement was passed and approved of by both American and Chinese ties, the fact remains that the Yongbyon reactor is still standing. Perhaps by not intervening here China is saying "we've tried your way, so this time, let's do it our way".

Anyway, Beijing will cut close on this. There's no way they'll let North Korea embarrass themselves like this, since Chinese security comes first. They've made it perfectly clear in -report.


----------



## Mael (Feb 19, 2009)

Oujisama said:


> Are they serious? Does the North really think they stand a chance against the South? I don't understand what's going through their heads. I say the South should just take this chance to kick their asses and unify the country. Its long over due already..



Abso-fucking-lutely.  I really want to see them unify in my lifetime but if NK just continues this faggotry I will relish in watching Seoul and the US pound the daylights out of Kim.



Nao Masurin said:


> *if they can't get along, they should just leave each other alone *
> 
> now if only a certain opposing groups of people would try that...



Srsly?   Have you not seen the North and their irrational behavioral patterns as of late?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 19, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Abso-fucking-lutely.  I really want to see them unify in my lifetime but if NK just continues this faggotry I will relish in watching Seoul and the US pound the daylights out of Kim.
> 
> 
> 
> Srsly?   Have you not seen the North and their irrational behavioral patterns as of late?



nope 

i'm not currently living in or near North Korea 

but i'm serious, we're taught in our early years that if we can't get along with the other person, then we should just leave each other alone


----------



## Mael (Feb 19, 2009)

Nao Masurin said:


> nope
> 
> i'm not currently living in or near North Korea
> 
> but i'm serious, we're taught in our early years that if we can't get along with the other person, then we should just leave each other alone



Problem is...that's now how the world works.  If Pyongyang is dead set on harrassing Seoul and Seoul just ignores, and then Pyongyang starts doing some real douchebag stuff, then the time for leaving each other alone is over.

Your lesson is admirable but hopelessly idealistic.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 19, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> *Problem is...that's now how the world works.  If Pyongyang is dead set on harrassing Seoul and Seoul just ignores, and then Pyongyang starts doing some real douchebag stuff, then the time for leaving each other alone is over.*
> 
> Your lesson is admirable but hopelessly idealistic.



well you didn't mention THAT before 

well, regardless, i'm hopin this won't get us involved again, cuz we didn't really accomplish much the first time around


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't know what that crazy man wants. He is already the god emperor of NK and fucking all the people there. Maybe he just wants to fuck all Koreans or something.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 19, 2009)

I personally hope NK falls sooner than later so we can help those affected by that governemnt.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2009)

No way could NK be so stupid as to launch an attack on Seoul, isn't NK at this point a joke anyway? The strenght is in numbers but in terms of technology they're apes compared to the South Koreans, South Korea will obliterate them.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Feb 19, 2009)

So if North Korea does officially declare war on South Korea, will Americans intervene?

And if they do, will we be drafted?


----------



## Mael (Feb 19, 2009)

Sex and Drugs said:


> So if North Korea does officially declare war on South Korea, will Americans intervene?
> 
> And if they do, will we be drafted?



1. Yes.  We pretty much have to and should to punish those fuckers.
2. No.  No need to worry.  China won't get involved that way.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nao Masurin said:


> nope
> 
> i'm not currently living in or near North Korea
> 
> but i'm serious, we're taught in our early years that if we can't get along with the other person, then we should just leave each other alone



This issue has been all over the news man. The worlds a small place now don't make excuses . 

We should be taught to try and understand our enemy and where they're coming from. Just leaving NK alone isnt going to help and its not something that South or North korea want. The idea and hope of unification is still strong between those two countries. Since you're not Korean you may not understand how strongly they feel about this issue. There is a phrase in South Korea said by supporters for unification "One Korea". Childhood lessons don't always have a place in grown up issues.


----------



## xpeed (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh man, I can probably imagine that the old man is really ill and some power nut is in control of the country and throwing shit around like a mad ape.  One thing for sure, if the North Koreans attack South Korea and the US will get involved, I will join the Marines for the fight.


----------



## Oujisama (Feb 19, 2009)

Nao Masurin said:


> but i'm serious, we're taught in our early years that if we can't get along with the other person, then we should just leave each other alone



Yes but whiny brats need some disciplining to quiet them down in the long run


----------



## dreams lie (Feb 19, 2009)

N. Korea fell out of China's favor a long time ago.  As long as S. Korea is doing the counter invasion and the US stays the fuck away, I'm rather confident that the PRC will let their "ally" die.


----------



## Q Dog (Feb 19, 2009)

Anyone else think straight away, we have another series of MASH on our hands?


----------



## Xion (Feb 20, 2009)

I actually hope NK does attack SK some day, just so they can experience a real ass-whooping and bring some sensible living conditions to the brainwashed masses in NK. Not to mention a unified Korea is one of those things I'd like to see in my lifetime next to a Cuban embargo lift.


----------



## dreams lie (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm still waiting for the day our Chinese overlords take command of America.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 20, 2009)

In b4 shitstorm


----------



## Mael (Feb 20, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> I'm still waiting for the day our Chinese overlords take command of America.



You're going to be waiting for a long time then.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Feb 20, 2009)

Pfft aside from the artillery threat to South Korea's captial the North Korean Military is unable to sustain long term military operations especially offensive ones, this is just rattling the cage


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 20, 2009)

Tleilaxu said:


> Pfft aside from the artillery threat to South Korea's captial the North Korean Military is unable to sustain long term military operations especially offensive ones, this is just rattling the cage



Sun Tzu would like a word with you


----------



## Mael (Feb 20, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> Sun Tzu would like a word with you



Well it could've been worse...someone could've said Zerg Rush.

Oh wait...


----------



## Tleilaxu (Feb 20, 2009)

Antqiue equipment and poorly trained NK miliray cant stand up to South Koreas state of the art Military with superior training... time and time again it has been shown that good training and equipment can defeat a vastly superior numerical force.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 20, 2009)

Tleilaxu said:


> Antqiue equipment and poorly trained NK miliray cant stand up to South Koreas state of the art Military with superior training... time and time again it has been shown that good training and equipment can defeat a vastly superior numerical force.



And a good field commander using the right tactics can flip that equation around, especially when people are not cautious.

Case in point: the first Korean War. The technologically inferior and meekly trained Chinese Army completely routed the US led UN forces in Korea, in spite of lacking trucks, tanks or much artillery support.

That's because some pretty effective Chinese commanders developed tactics to nullify American technological superiority. Marching by night, keeping hidden from aerial surveillance, and neutrializing American reconaissance screens, Chinese units were able to infiltrate and outflank American units that had machine guns, tanks, trucks and artillery at their disposal.

And yes, Zerg rush


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 20, 2009)

South Koreans cannot be beaten when it comes to zerg rush kekeke


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 20, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> South Koreans cannot be beaten when it comes to zerg rush kekeke



I don't Savior's micro skills will save them this time.


----------



## Mael (Feb 20, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> And a good field commander using the right tactics can flip that equation around, especially when people are not cautious.
> 
> Case in point: the first Korean War. The technologically inferior and meekly trained *Chinese* Army completely routed the US led UN forces in Korea, in spite of lacking trucks, tanks or much artillery support.
> 
> That's because some pretty effective *Chinese* commanders developed tactics to nullify American technological superiority. Marching by night, keeping hidden from aerial surveillance, and neutrializing American reconaissance screens, *Chinese* units were able to infiltrate and outflank American units that had machine guns, tanks, trucks and artillery at their disposal.



Bolded text.  That's Chinese, not North Korean.  The US/ROK/UN task force devastated the North Koreans after Inchon.  It wasn't until China got involved that things devolved into a stalemate.  Unless there's another Yalu River incident I think China will not get as involved.  They're as tired of Pyongyang's crap as we and Seoul are.  Kim Jong-Il makes China look bad and seeing how China pulls out all the stops for their image, should NK make a bad move I don't see China backing them.  Ties with Seoul are more profitable for Beijing both monetarily and geopolitically.



> And yes, Zerg rush





Grrblt said:


> South Koreans cannot be beaten when it comes to zerg rush kekeke



Cheapest...move...ever.

That and Protoss/Terrans were better anyway.  But honestly...they're all ripoffs from W40K.


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Feb 20, 2009)

All starcraft fans here? Nice!

Even if SK wins, which I'm it will easily, why so much people have to suffer whether N koreans or S koreans because of one crazy maniac!?


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 20, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Bolded text.  That's Chinese, not North Korean.  The US/ROK/UN task force devastated the North Koreans after Inchon.  It wasn't until China got involved that things devolved into a stalemate.  Unless there's another Yalu River incident I think China will not get as involved.  They're as tired of Pyongyang's crap as we and Seoul are.  Kim Jong-Il makes China look bad and seeing how China pulls out all the stops for their image, should NK make a bad move I don't see China backing them.  Ties with Seoul are more profitable for Beijing both monetarily and geopolitically.
> 
> Cheapest...move...ever.
> 
> That and Protoss/Terrans were better anyway.  But honestly...they're all ripoffs from W40K.



That's true, but it doesn't change the general principle involved. Tactics, the effective use of terrain, logistics and intelligence mean a whole lot more than most people give them credit for. If, say, there were some brilliant North Korean general, he could make any fight between the two countries both long and painful.

Sorry, I don't care what you say, but they're not rip-offs of 40K  Stylistically, they may borrow a lot of themes, but they're a whole lot more complicated than mere rip-offs.


----------



## Mael (Feb 20, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> That's true, but it doesn't change the general principle involved. Tactics, the effective use of terrain, logistics and intelligence mean a whole lot more than most people give them credit for. If, say, there were some brilliant North Korean general, he could make any fight between the two countries both long and painful.
> 
> Sorry, I don't care what you say, but they're not rip-offs of 40K  Stylistically, they may borrow a lot of themes, but they're a whole lot more complicated than mere rip-offs.



Oh man...you're playing with fire Jello.  I'm a Starcraft and 40K fan and I think you should look at the Tyranids and then the Zerg and that the Tyranid Genestealers were a concept thought of in the late 80s, early 90s.  And Terran Marine vs. Space Marine?  



On-topic: The initial shock and rush of the North Korean assault in 1950 caught the US/ROK/UN with their pants down as I'm sure an initial NK assault now would cause some serious disruption.  However, the technological differences with NK using older Soviet technology and the US/ROK using the best and brightest will cause some serious damage including some lovely things called cruise missiles.  Both sides in 1950 had more level playing fields due to the USSR/PRC funding North Korea with supplies but now...not so much.  North Korea would get crushed this time even if they struck a first blow.  And I must say, so far there hasn't been anything impressive with North Korea's generals outside of being old and rigid to the party lines.  South Koreans know their terrain to an extent and our wondrous satellite imaging can effectively neutralize terrain obstacles.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 20, 2009)

You know, it's not like the United States couldn't have esculated the war.  

Anyway, war with North Korea would be a losing prospect for South Korea.  They're scum.  They're dregs.  They're all either evil or slaves to an evil regime.  If North Korea sank into the Earth and was covered by the ocean, pretty much everyone on the planet would be better off.  That their economy is based around black mailing the United States is bullshit, and that they would all die for it would be most fitting.  

Unfortunately, I like Korean Starcraft players and Manwa too much to see them pay a price for their neighbor's evil deeds.  So I think we should continue to play along until something gives, for good or ill.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> You know, it's not like the United States couldn't have esculated the war.
> 
> Anyway, war with North Korea would be a losing prospect for South Korea.  They're scum.  They're dregs.  They're all either evil or slaves to an evil regime.  If North Korea sank into the Earth and was covered by the ocean, pretty much everyone on the planet would be better off.  That their economy is based around black mailing the United States is bullshit, and that they would all die for it would be most fitting.
> 
> Unfortunately, I like Korean Starcraft players and Manwa too much to see them pay a price for their neighbor's evil deeds.  So I think we should continue to play along until something gives, for good or ill.



I feel like its harsh to blame NK people. Many of them probably don't even know what the heck is going on...besides its unlikely that NK would sink and SK would not...Im just saying. 

If anything SK should help get rid of NK's government. Evil government does not equal evil people.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 20, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Oh man...you're playing with fire Jello.  I'm a Starcraft and 40K fan and I think you should look at the Tyranids and then the Zerg and that the Tyranid Genestealers were a concept thought of in the late 80s, early 90s.  And Terran Marine vs. Space Marine?



Stylistically, they're the same. But there's a whole lot more to Starcraft than just it's style. The themes that Starcraft develops are quite a bit different. Starcraft is set amidst a political drama in a rather cyberpunk universe. Warhammer has a completely different feel to it.

Plus, Starcraft at least tries to obey the laws of physic, particularly the law of conservation of mass/energy


----------



## Mael (Feb 20, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> Stylistically, they're the same. But there's a whole lot more to Starcraft than just it's style. The themes that Starcraft develops are quite a bit different. Starcraft is set amidst a political drama in a rather cyberpunk universe. Warhammer has a completely different feel to it.
> 
> Plus, Starcraft at least tries to obey the laws of physic, particularly the law of conservation of mass/energy



Very true.  Starcraft is a little more cyberpunk (and I bet you just LOVE Kerrigan the Queen Bitch of the Universe) while 40K is...well there's a term for it called......
GRIMDARK!

Conservation of mass/energy?   That's heresy.   Warhammer has Teh Gawd-Emprah of Mans instead!


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 20, 2009)

I wouldn't put much stock in "brilliant" North Korean commanders. The KPA has been deployed along the outdated 1960's Soviet doctrine of warfare, which is even older than the 1980's Soviet Military reforms that began under Nikolai Ogarkov. Moreover the fundamental lack of combat experience or ability to share/study strategy with other nations exacerbates the KPA's command problem. They're Dinosaurs. 

Moreover the Korean War was completely different on multiple levels, the intervention of Chinese forces being just 1 major difference. Air Power has radically changed since the 1950's, and the KPAAF's only fighter that can stand up to American or ROK counterparts is its 40 or so aging MIG-29's with highly questionable serviceability. The mass columns of KPA tanks and AFV's wouldn't last very long in the face of US/ROK Air Power, and this coupled with American/ROK counterattacks and naval abilities would quickly shift the area of operations into North Korea itself, where the conflict would likely degenerate into something similar to the Battle of Okinawa. Units of heavily dug in and fanatical KPA infantry fighting to the death in hillside defenses and Bunkers. Unfortunately for the US and South Korea, this type of warfare produces moderate to high casualties regardless of your own vast superiority, as recently demonstrated by the 2006 2nd Lebanon War.

Though to give you an idea of how horrendous KPA equipment is: their most modern MBT is the indigenously made Chonma-Ho, essentially a hodgepodge of different parts from the Soviet T-62 and T-54 as well as the Chinese Type 59. This technology is even less than the Soviet T-72 (which superseded the T-62 by the Mid-1970's). Now the superior T-72 itself stands no chance against modern Western MBT's such as the American M1 Abrams and British Challenger 2 (as seen in both Gulf Wars) or the Israeli Merkava (As seen in the 1st Lebanon War). Their Air Force even deploys MIG-15's and MIG-17's that fought in the original Korean War.

Now of course it does appear that the North Koreans have realized this, and have attempted to develop an additional asymmetric and unconventional warfare doctrine alongside their decaying Soviet doctrine. The KPA does have a very large Special Forces Unit, some of which claim is the largest Special Ops Force in the world. However beyond the propaganda they're untested, inexperienced, and horribly equipped: three elements vital to any development of a modern SOF. Moreover modern day American SOF's are likely the best in the world and the South Korean Special Forces have been specifically trained to counter the KPA's since the 1990's.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Imagine if Kim Jog-Il is making these threats because he has secretly developed multiple trump cards, like secret alliances with other countries who have helped fund a superior MK fighting force that nobody knows about. Or NK's research into chemical and bilogical warfare have yielded fruit and he has all sort's of horrenduous WMD's up his sleeve.

Or maybe he's an alien cockroach and the mastermind behind every major terrorist organization on the globe, preparing for a series of attacks that will destroy civilization so that Earth is vulnerable to an invasion by his people, helped by unwitting but fanatical pawns in Alec Baldwin and the Film Actors Guild.....

Well, you never know.

Crazy as Kim is, I just cant' help rooting for the underdog.


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd love to see this happen. Either way Korea would be united again, and it'd likely be the end of North Korea.


----------



## Mael (Feb 20, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Imagine if Kim Jog-Il is making these threats because he has secretly developed multiple trump cards, like secret alliances with other countries who have helped fund a superior MK fighting force that nobody knows about. Or NK's research into chemical and bilogical warfare have yielded fruit and he has all sort's of horrenduous WMD's up his sleeve.
> 
> Or maybe he's an alien cockroach and the mastermind behind every major terrorist organization on the globe, preparing for a series of attacks that will destroy civilization so that Earth is vulnerable to an invasion by his people, helped by unwitting but fanatical pawns in Alec Baldwin and the Film Actors Guild.....
> 
> ...



You are now deemed a heretic and will be purged.


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh c'mon Korea !
You know there's an ecomonic crisis , couldn't you wait afterwards or don't plan anything like that at all ?


----------



## Wesley (Feb 20, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> I feel like its harsh to blame NK people. Many of them probably don't even know what the heck is going on...besides its unlikely that NK would sink and SK would not...Im just saying.
> 
> If anything SK should help get rid of NK's government. Evil government does not equal evil people.



You can't save them all, Hasselhoff.  

Frankly, between the two, I'd save South Korea.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> You can't save them all, Hasselhoff.
> 
> Frankly, between the two, I'd save South Korea.



Whatev wesley the only way NK is going down is if China goes down with it....


----------



## Darklyre (Feb 20, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> Whatev wesley the only way NK is going down is if China goes down with it....



China would cut NK loose the second it tries something. There is no way in hell China would EVER get into a shooting war with the US in the current political, economic, and military climate.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 20, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> Whatev wesley the only way NK is going down is if China goes down with it....



China is stupid.  They actually see South Korea as a threat.  Do you know how stupid that is?  That's like the United States viewing California as a threat.  

F- China.  F- they're Middle Kingdom games.  They're wrong and they're evil and they should all be crushed by an asteriod.


----------



## Mael (Feb 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> China is stupid.  They actually see South Korea as a threat.  Do you know how stupid that is?  That's like the United States viewing California as a threat.
> 
> F- China.  F- they're Middle Kingdom games.  They're wrong and they're evil and they should all be crushed by an asteriod.



Now listen closely ladies and gents...what we have here are the territorial barks of the North American Forum Troll!  Note the irrationality behind the post and the sheer lack of human sympathy for all those not involved.  If you take a closer look you'll see the mark of overzealous Christianity on him as well, surely a sign of a lack of tolerance by crikey!


----------



## Wesley (Feb 20, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Now listen closely ladies and gents...what we have here are the territorial barks of the North American Forum Troll!  Note the irrationality behind the post and the sheer lack of human sympathy for all those not involved.  If you take a closer look you'll see the mark of overzealous Christianity on him as well, surely a sign of a lack of tolerance by crikey!



Steve was a better man than you'll ever be.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 20, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> China would cut NK loose the second it tries something. There is no way in hell China would EVER get into a shooting war with the US in the current political, economic, and military climate.



I thought we were talking about this literally, in which case it would be difficult for China to "cut off" NK. They are attached you see. 


You're right though NK is probably going to go solo on this one.


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Feb 20, 2009)

another war? 

oh my, what has this world come to =\


----------



## Wesley (Feb 20, 2009)

Carolyn♥ said:


> another war?
> 
> oh my, what has this world come to =\



It's the same world as always and always will be.  Probably.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2009)

Well technically, the war is still going on.  It only ended with a ceasefire.


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 21, 2009)

ZERG RUSH


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2009)

Rika Furude said:


> ZERG RUSH



North Korea wants to play Zerg?  Fine...we'll play Tyranid, the *original*.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 21, 2009)

we are all screwed


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2009)

Lee1993 said:


> we are all screwed



General confusing statements are being confusing.

Looks like they're still at it:
http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSTRE51K11B20090221

Translation of their messages:
"WAAAAH!  I WANT ATTENTION!  LOOK AT ME!  WAAAAHH!"


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 21, 2009)

NK resembles a dying animal on its last legs. Its just lying there barking(moaning) for anybody to notice and give it attention. I say let it stay there writhing in agony. What do you think guys?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 21, 2009)

What is the North Korean government thinking ?


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2009)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> What is the North Korean government thinking ?



They're not...that's the problem.


----------



## Last Shadow (Feb 21, 2009)

Korea needs to take a good lesson from the Dakotas.


----------



## Nigerian Prince (Feb 21, 2009)

So no one here really figures this being NK testing the waters of the new Obama presidency?

Really guys? I mean it's really obvious people.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 21, 2009)

Well that's probably true, but they've always seemed to have enjoyed pushing boundaries.  I'm know pretty much all of Asia (with the exception of maybe China) thinks NK is pretty large(and crazy considering their leader) threat.

If they do happen to be foolish enough to invade South Korea...well, I hope they're ready for whatever comes their way.  I seriously doubt they would get very far.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 21, 2009)

Of course it is.

I still want to see it happen though and I still want to see NK destroyed.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 21, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> Of course it is.
> 
> I still want to see it happen though and I still want to see NK destroyed.



And see Seoul completely destroyed at the same time??

No thanks.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 21, 2009)

Fuck that I get all my music from South Korea. Tell the North Koreans to GTFO pl0x.


----------



## Jin-E (Feb 21, 2009)

As usual, the Dog that barks the highest doesnt bite.

Its kinda funny, how dogmatic and bombastic the weaker part in a war situation becomes in order to scare of the enemy. You saw how Hamas would "exterminate all the Zionists and none would get away from the deathtrap" babble recently


----------



## Aldrick (Feb 21, 2009)

North Korea, did your father ever do inappropriate things to you?


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Feb 21, 2009)

Aldrick said:


> North Korea, did your father ever do inappropriate things to you?



Chances are he didn't.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GfgnBEZsj4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey N. Korea, whatever happened to your threatening the U.S. with your bombs?


----------

